# Tang Soo Do (Soo Bahk Do) Volume 2



## MBuzzy (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, after 4 years of searching, I finally found and purchased my own copy of the Soo Bahk Do Volume II text in Hangul.  

There have been several questions regarding the book, its contents and the "lost forms" that have popped up over the last few years.  I can finally lay some of these to rest.

The Korean version of Volume II does in fact contain all 6 Yuk Ro hyung, as well as the 10 Ship Dan Kuhm hyung.  Of course, it is all in Hangul, so I will be translating them attempting to make sense of them.  The illustrations are not the best and of course, transition movements will be difficult to work out, but hopefully I can get some insight as to the utility of these forms.

Does anyone else have or has seen this book?  Anyone else ever seen a performance of the hyung?


----------



## DMcHenry (Sep 18, 2009)

I have seen a few chapters from the book.  I believe you would do *either* Yuk ro OR ship dan kuhm hyungs, as the Ship dan kuhm hyungs looked almost identical to Yuk ro but just spread out over the 10 forms in the series instead of 6.  From what I understand, in Korea they did the ship dan kuhm otherwise like in the US was taught Yuk ro.

I had been formerly taught yuk ro 1 & 4 and have seen the others (don't quite remember them, can't do 'em now). I've only seen portions of the book on the ship dan kuhm hyungs showing me how similar they were.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 18, 2009)

As I said, the photography is spotty and of course, all in Korean, so I can't do too much of a comparison right now, but they certainly share a number of movements.  Much like the Pyang Ahns borrow from many other forms.  

Although, the story that I was told by my Korean instructor was that the Chil Sungs were taught to the Americans, the Ship Dan Kuhm were taught to the Koreans in an attempt to encourage sharing and cooperation between the cultures.  Not sure how much truth is in that, but there is certainly a big difference in the character of the Chil sungs and Yuk ros.


----------

